# -

## 000

:       :    -92000.  .. 18%, . / -45000.,     -15000.      -5000.    -20% : 6290-92000, 9068-16500, 9043-45000, 9060-15000, 9151-5000, 9099.

----------


## 78

> 9068-16500


  ,    ..  14033,90

----------


## 78

> 9043-45000


   90 20 (44)

----------


## 78

> 9060-15000


51 62 15000



> 9151-5000


76.5 51-5000

----------

